# Wake up!



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

If you could set a tune to wake up in the morning, what would that be? 

Well, if you're a heavy sleeper, how about waking up to the main theme of Bruckner's Symphony No. 9 Scherzo!  That should do the job!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

It depends on what kind you're looking for. Is it the 'Rise and Shine with some nice Baroque piece playing in the background' or "Wake up you lazy %(*&^&@!(), you're late!!"?

If it's the latter, Tchaikovsky - Symphony No.4 - Final movt. I think it will do at full volume...some may need to watch out for that heart attack, though.

*Waits for someone to come along, dismiss the PIT symphony and recommend something by Shosty. *


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

I think the first movement of Beethoven Symphony 4 for me, the opening gives me some time to adjust to the waking life before i am propelled into a dizzyingly great mood by the theme 3 and a half minutes in.
thena gain i might just stay inb ed to hear the whole symphony


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Waits for someone to come along, and recommend something by Shosty.


do you mean something like that :
http://www.talkclassical.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=62&d=1178899872 ...







... HA ! HA ! HA !

Hmm, as for me, I'd prefer 'some nice Baroque piece playing in the background' ......


----------



## multiplekser (Jul 21, 2007)

Dies irae from Verdi's Requiem.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I like this topic... to take it in turns-
1) Practical/time-pressure/get up immediately tune: Wagner's Prelude to Act III/Lohengrin
2) Leisurely off-day return to consciousness: Opening movement of Mahler's Symphony 1
3) Time to go to Church: The "Wach' auf" hymn from the final act of Meistersinger (also by Wagner)

Before I go, I ought to mention the first movement of Ferde Grofe's Grand Canyon Suite.


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

I used to work at a YMCA summer camp, where we used to wake up the kiddies every morning at 6:30 by playing something loud and un-ignorable over the loudspeakers. Favorites were "O Fortuna" from Carmina Burana, "Rex tremendae" from Mozart's Requiem, and of course the opening of Strauss's "Also Sprach." Imagine thunderous timpanis and screaming choirs echoing through the empty backwoods of Pennsylvania. The sleeping kiddies didn't stand a chance.

That was back in my mainstream days, now I'd probably choose Webern's Op. 6 (The sneakily loud one!).

Speaking of sleeping and Shostakovich, I do like the snoring sequence in "The Nose", though I don't know how well it would serve to wake one up.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Alnitak said:


> do you mean something like that :
> http://www.talkclassical.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=62&d=1178899872 ...
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! That wasn't only my ringtone in the past, but it's actually how my alarm clock rings nowadays. I *do *wake up with that specific excerpt.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Alnitak said:


> do you mean something like that :
> http://www.talkclassical.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=62&d=1178899872 ...
> 
> 
> ...


That'll surely irritate me out of my sleep.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

opus67 said:


> That'll surely irritate me out of my sleep.


It rapidly wakes me up.


----------

